# Derelict time



## Slammer (Oct 2, 2013)

I know that this is a forum for abandoned and derelict places and the people who feel a link with the past. Here is a thread from abandoned time. Is that the correct wording? Can time be abandoned? I don't know, but it can give you something to think about at night in the wee hours.
Here are some ehoes from the past.
Slammer lives in Basel at the upper end of Switzerland, the town borders directly on France and Germany amd maks for interesting history. Despite being Neutral, Switzerland, especially Basel and Zuerich were frequently bombed by the allies during the war, in a "For fckus sake, stop selling arms to the nazis" wimpy, lob-a-bomb-or-two" kind of way.
Also there is the story of German officers here on the border taunting the Swiss border guards by putting a foot over the line and making "Nyah! Nyah! noises and being generic Nazi dickheads. One legend from the time tells the story of a German officer asking his Swiss counterpart...: "What would you Swiss do with your half a million soldiers if we marched over with one million men?"
"Shoot twice!" Came the laconic reply.
On the website of the state archives of Basel I saw that they have tons of digitalized pictures, so I got in contact with the people there and decided to get photoshopping.
Here have a look..













Slammer's main watering hole as it was in the 50ties, now the home of pints of beer @ 9 USD a pop, standard price here and you don't drink a lot, take it from me.

To the right Rosario's as it was in 1902, today, another Slammer watering hole very nicely done in Art Decor style, beer same price though.













Slammer lives 'ere..












Today it is the academy of music, noisy buggers.

Going down the Spalenberg, downtown Basel.













Kinda creepy methinks.Some more time travel
This time Schiffländle, the landing bridge for the Rhein cruise liners.













Interestingly the Archive has a lot of colored and redrawn photos, you could say a very early kind of Photoshopping, this one on the Rhein.













So feel free to dream.
The Swiss railwaystation SBB first built in 1854 and now in the present form since 1907, you can catch the French TGV to Paris, take Germany's ICE to Berlin or Frankfurt or to Hamburg, the EuroCity to Milan or Amsterdam or Kopenhagen, then there is the direct trip, Basel - Posen – Warschau – Brest – Minsk – Moskau-Belorusskaia.
Of course, the Swiss Highspeed Intercity-trains to Zürich, Olten and Bern. On the hour, every hour; Zürich–Chur, Olten–Luzern–Bellinzona–Lugano, Olten–Bern–Interlaken/Visp–Brig und Delsberg–Biel–Neuenburg–Lausanne/Genf.
Names that make you want to fill the backpack and go.













A picture from a somewhat darker, more sinister period in history, for wartime refugees from allover Europe Basel was a gateway to neutral Switzerland, a lot of the children you see in the picture found homes with Swiss families, others, so called "Verdingskinder" became cheap labor in Farms all over the country, slaves for want of a better word, only recently has the plight of the Verdingskinder come into the public eye.













The Rheinferry, Basel has four of them;
The St. Alban-Ferry – «Wilde Maa»
The Münster-Ferry – «Leu»
The Klingental-Ferry – «Vogel Gryff»
And the St. Johann-Ferry – «Ueli»




They don't have a engine and are propelled across the river by the force of the water.













Hope you enjoyed our little stroll through time.


----------



## wittykitty (Oct 2, 2013)

What a surreal trip I just took. Really cool, thank you


----------



## hnmisty (Oct 2, 2013)

Interesting to see how muc (or little!) has changed. Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great report.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 2, 2013)

Great show!!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 2, 2013)

Love the overlays


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 3, 2013)

Eee that were good.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 3, 2013)

Great stuff- thanks for posting these on here!


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 3, 2013)

Delightfully dazzled, great stuff


----------



## Malcog (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice, I enjoyed those pics.


----------



## Slammer (Oct 4, 2013)

I have one more..
...For the life of me I don't have much sympathy with the town planners of the sixties and seventies, Basel is proud of her heritage, in the old town the houses have their date of construction painted on or carved into the walls above the door, 1566, 1309, 1255, Slammer lives in a house dating from 1380, the cellars and the walls creak with age and I can walk on stone floors worn by the feet of 633 years worth of people.
Luckly the soul of the town was saved from the destructive concrete madness of the townplanners of the sixties and seventies by the citizens standing up for the old houses. My home town of Blackburn had it's heart ripped out in the so-called swinging sixties, the Thwaits arcade and the clock tower fell to the wreckers bell to be replaced by a Fiesta tristesse of concrete, now the crumbling replacements have been cleared away for the glass and tile and steel girder homes of the obnoxious bland copy-paste stores of Debenhams and Footlocker.









The Towncenter, sadly not all was saved and even here contrete boxes managed to gain a foothold, wiping away the legacy of Centuries upon centuries of people, lives lived, children born, if only those old houses could just talk....


----------



## ozzylady (Oct 4, 2013)

What a great job.. Love it


----------



## boxfrenzy (Oct 6, 2013)

I like that


----------



## smiler (Oct 6, 2013)

Thats diferent, I enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## Quattre (Oct 9, 2013)

This is really nice...& BTW, I'm not far from Basel at all, Slammer...


----------



## Slammer (Oct 9, 2013)

Quattre said:


> This is really nice...& BTW, I'm not far from Basel at all, Slammer...



Drop me a PM and we can go explore the maginot line, also there are some bunkers I wanna check out.


----------



## krela (Oct 9, 2013)

Slammer said:


> Drop me a PM and we can go explore the maginot line, also there are some bunkers I wanna check out.



Post some reports if you do! I Luuuuuurve the maginot line.


----------



## Harry (Oct 9, 2013)

krela said:


> Post some reports if you do! I Luuuuuurve the maginot line.



^ what he said!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 10, 2013)

very cleverly done!


----------



## sweet pea (Oct 10, 2013)

That is the coolest thing ive ever seen!! and ive seen a bull riding monkey!!


----------



## Amixsyg (Oct 10, 2013)

That's amazing! Well done x


----------

